# Land-locked Dad looking for some help and advice



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Need some help from others:

I have two girls (ages 9 & 6) and they have taken an interest in fishing. I no longer have access to a boat, so I've been taking them to Bob Sykes and we've had virtually no luck. Although we haven't caught many fish...I gotta admit that I love sharing this experience with them.

Mainly we've been fishing late afternoons and early evenings but these past few weekends haven't given us anything other than 1 flounder. If anyone has any suggestions on other places or bait and technique changes, I'd appreciate it. My girls are using my Penn 550g reels on light/med poles.

We've been using shrimp & squid for bait and we've been using egg sinkers and fishing bottom.

Thanks,

Scoots


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

right now at the pier there are alot of bonita... and i mean alot

they would have a blast catching them 

they are very easy to catch

use a 1/2 oz or 3/4 oz head with some kind of white soft plastic on the back and throw it infront of the fish and if they are hungry they will eat

use 8 or 10 lb line and have about 200 to 250 yards on the reel


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

just wanted to say thanks for the advice....I'll give it a shot next weekend when the kids are out of school. I'm assuming these are suggestions for morning and not evening fishing due to the sight casting...

Thanks again...

Scoots


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I would also suggest the beach. Put out a set rod or two and have a rod with a white jig attached for bonita. The bonita have been running the surf very close in lately.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I've never been very good with artificial baits. Are you bumping the jig along the bottom or are you steadily reeling it in with an occassional jerking motion?

Scoots


----------



## ladyfisher101 (Apr 14, 2009)

It's great that you're taking your girls fishing! It's such a big deal and what a wonderful daddy you are :clap.



When I was smaller, my father only took the boys when he went. Even though us girls always wanted to go. Three of my brothers ended up in prison....while 3 of my father's girls went to college. One will be a P.h.d, I will hold a Master's and the younger is in her Sophmore year so who knows how far she will go. I don't know how my sisters feel, but every time school gets to be tough, I remember why I'm doing it; to one day have the things I didn't as a kid. And when it's all I said and done I plan to buy the boat of my dreams so I can call my dad up and ask him if he'd like to come fishing with me. I don't resent him, but I wish he'd taken us girls too. Girls LOVE FISHING too! So big kudos to you for taking yours. They'll cherish those memories for years to come.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

If you have asurf rod, one of the easiest ways to catch bonita is with a casting bubble (about 3/4 full) and some kind of skirt hiding a hook about 2-3 feet back of the bubble (red and white skirt always best for me). Thegood thing for the kids is that the bumpier and more erratic the retrieve is the more the bonita like it.

I used to cast out for my kids with a surf rod and let them bring it back. The bonita cannot resist the splash of the bubble - get it anywhere near them and they will go for it.


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Do ya'll relize this post was stared in january?


----------



## ladyfisher101 (Apr 14, 2009)

> *supatooma15 (4/23/2009)*Do ya'll relize this post was stared in january?




LMAO!!! Sure didn't. Oops....oh well. :blush:


----------

